# Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

I had the privilege of seeing his "The Tale of Tsar Saltan" live on June last year, and listened to "Kashchey the Immortal" at home; what wonderful operas! How significant are his operas today? I must say I can't want to find some time to get and listen to all of his operas! Any opinion(s)?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I found it delightful and uplifting.






It's a four act opera and the libretto can be found here: 
http://aquarius-classic.ru/album?aid=188&tid=7&ver=eng


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

They aren't often performed in the west unfortunately, but are very much part of the repertoire in Russia.

I believe we went over them in a thread you posted earlier this year...

N.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I am a big fan of Russian Operas in general many of Rimsky's are at the top of the list.

The only one I have ever seen live is _The Golden Cockerel_.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

The Conte said:


> They aren't often performed in the west unfortunately, but are very much part of the repertoire in Russia.
> 
> I believe we went over them in a thread you posted earlier this year...
> 
> N.


How does present-day Classical music scene in Russia differ from western European scene? I personally think Russia is right up there with Germany and Austria as far as Classical music counts.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> How significant are his operas today?


the recent production of Rimsky-Korsakov "Snow Maiden" even though staged by a notorious director however this time he got it right somehow in that made the settings portray a neopagan reconstruction camping somewhere in a forest meanwhile Snow Maiden being a city girl who just escaped from urban environment so to 'get life' etc. - bizarre it is but works:






this also helps get a notion whence The Rite Of Spring takes, btw.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Zhdanov said:


> the recent production of Rimsky-Korsakov "Snow Maiden" even though staged by a notorious director however this time he got it right somehow in that made the settings portray a neopagan reconstruction camping somewhere in a forest meanwhile Snow Maiden being a city girl who just escaped from urban environment so to 'get life' etc. - bizarre it is but works:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How popular is this one in western Europe? Tchaikovsky (one of my favorites) performed as a guest conductor in Europe and the US, which shows we did gain fame in western Europe; was Rimsky-Korsakov the same?


----------



## ugen64 (Feb 7, 2019)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> How popular is this one in western Europe? Tchaikovsky (one of my favorites) performed as a guest conductor in Europe and the US, which shows we did gain fame in western Europe; was Rimsky-Korsakov the same?


Extremely rare according to Operabase - there were only 2 productions outside of Russia (this one and one by Opera North) since 1 August 2016. But I actually saw this opera live in St Petersburg, during the Festival of the White Nights with Gergiev conducting and Garifullina in the title role (there was only 1 performance in the run so it was amazing luck!) and it was an incredible experience.

The main thing Tcherniakov changed drastically was that he used a countertenor in the role of Lel, which is supposed to be sung by a mezzo. Personally I preferred the original.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I've seen Rimsky-Korsakov's Snow Maiden in Moscow. It was only a couple of years ago, but I don't think it is him at his best. My favourites are May Night and Tsar's Bride.

N.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I've seen The Maid of Pskov in St. Petersburg many years ago, and saw his grave, along with the other Mighty Five and Tchaikovsky. 
Also saw Christmas Eve at ENO many years ago. Enjoyed both even though I didn't know them.

So it looks like I have a new opera project, the works of Rimsky-Korsakov!


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

This is a lovely aria by Rimsky-Korsakov:


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> I personally think Russia is right up there with Germany and Austria as far as Classical music counts.


Absolutely. Those three countries have contributed far more to classical music than any others.


----------

